# Any Paul Quotes?



## gordon 2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Any Paul Quotes (scripture only) for what Paul might think about this forum lately?

I'll start...
...always learning but never able to acknowledge the truth. 2Timothy 3;7


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 25, 2017)

2Timothy:2 : 23 But avoid foolish and ignorant disputes, knowing that they generate strife. 24 And a servant of the Lord must not quarrel but be gentle to all, able to teach, patient, 25 in humility correcting those who are in opposition, if God perhaps will grant them repentance, so that they may know the truth,


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 26, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> 2Timothy:2 : 23 But avoid foolish and ignorant disputes, knowing that they generate strife. 24 And a servant of the Lord must not quarrel but be gentle to all, able to teach, patient, 25 in humility correcting those who are in opposition, if God perhaps will grant them repentance, so that they may know the truth,



Yes. I think this applies. Thanks.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 26, 2017)

Do not put out the Spirit's fire; do not treat prophecies with contempt. 1Thes 5;19-20


----------



## Vectorman (Apr 26, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> 2Timothy:2 : 23 But avoid foolish and ignorant disputes, knowing that they generate strife.



I enjoy a good discussion and sharing ideas but as soon as it becomes an argument, I'm finished with that thread.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 26, 2017)

1 Corinthians 2:13-14
When we tell you these things, we do not use words that come from human wisdom. Instead, we speak words given to us by the Spirit, using the Spirit's words to explain spiritual truths.
The person without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God but considers them foolishness, and cannot understand them because they are discerned only through the Spirit.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 26, 2017)

Romans 9:21-23
Does not the potter have the right to make from the same lump of clay one vessel for special occasions and another for common use? 22What if God, intending to show His wrath and make His power known, bore with great patience the vessels of His wrath, prepared for destruction?  23What if He did this to make the riches of His glory known to the vessels of His mercy, whom He prepared in advance for glory.

I had a thought on this passage. Did God use Israel’s unfaithfulness to draw the Gentiles or did he use the Gentile draw to make Israel jealous and thus draw Israel?

Maybe it worked both ways, interesting.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 26, 2017)

Vectorman said:


> I enjoy a good discussion and sharing ideas but as soon as it becomes an argument, I'm finished with that thread.



Good Point.

1 Thes 3:13 May he strengthen your hearts so that you will be blameless and holy in the presence of our God...


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 26, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Romans 9:21-23
> Does not the potter have the right to make from the same lump of clay one vessel for special occasions and another for common use? 22What if God, intending to show His wrath and make His power known, bore with great patience the vessels of His wrath, prepared for destruction?  23What if He did this to make the riches of His glory known to the vessels of His mercy, whom He prepared in advance for glory.
> 
> I had a thought on this passage. Did God use Israel’s unfaithfulness to draw the Gentiles or did he use the Gentile draw to make Israel jealous and thus draw Israel?
> ...



Yes. The Hebrews were a lost people and from them the grace and the glory of God became very evident. I think there is prophecy in Paul that many in Christ will fall away from  faith but that jelousy for the faithfull will re-graph the Hebrews in.... Those who will believe the truth will not perish. If the Hebrews had not sinned towards God they would not have been the pot out of which we were born  of  God--the gentiles grafted into the faith from their spiritual experiences.  Now the resurrection of Jesus is God's boast to all-- who would take up the faith.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 1, 2017)

For I determined to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ, and Him crucified. 
1 Corinthians 2:2

Hello Beloved in Christ.  Been away a long spell and from the looks of other posts it may be that way for a while!

Nevertheless, I trust you are walking in His rest and finished work moment by moment, and Christ Jesus is living and laughing out His life IN you and THROUGH you as you indeed rest.  Hebrews says there is a present rest for the people of God.  For the strife is over, the battle done ... the victory in Christ is won (from an old hymn in my childhood)

Peace out!

-Walter


----------



## gordon 2 (May 1, 2017)

StriperAddict said:


> For I determined to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ, and Him crucified.
> 1 Corinthians 2:2
> 
> Hello Beloved in Christ.  Been away a long spell and from the looks of other posts it may be that way for a while!
> ...



It is good to read you! Hope everything is fine!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 1, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> It is good to read you! Hope everything is fine!



Bless you brother as well.  I had a job change in Oct. that has taken a huge weight off my soul, and I love the heck out of it - and those I work with.  Very humbling, my own failures brought one work down, but our Lord had mercy on our small family and opened a blessing, and I am so grateful.  Grace abounding, love astounding.  

He who has begun (a) good work(s), will Himself complete.

   -Walt


----------



## formula1 (May 2, 2017)

*re:*

I didn't know anything was going on in the forum!  Hmm! Perhaps that is true after all!

Then I saw this post and the wonderful gems of truth displayed and revealed through the Holy Spirit.  Perhaps I should share a couple of others that are active in me today:

Ephesians 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places

Philippians 4
4 Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice. 5 Let your reasonableness be known to everyone. The Lord is at hand; 6 do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7 And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 3, 2017)

Romans 14:16-17(KJV)

16 Let not then your good be evil spoken of:

17 For the kingdom of God is not meat and drink; but righteousness, and peace, and joy in the Holy Ghost.



Romans 15:15-16 (KJV)

15 Nevertheless, brethren, I have written the more boldly unto you in some sort, as putting you in mind, because of the grace that is given to me of God,

16 That I should be the minister of Jesus Christ to the Gentiles, ministering the gospel of God, that the offering up of the Gentiles might be acceptable, being sanctified by the Holy Ghost.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 5, 2017)

Galatians 5:7 You were running a good race. Who cut in on you and kept you from obeying the truth?


----------



## centerpin fan (May 5, 2017)

“Close your eyes and I'll kiss you, Tomorrow I'll miss you.”


----------



## gordon 2 (May 5, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> “Close your eyes and I'll kiss you, Tomorrow I'll miss you.”




You"re very poetic today? 

The Beatles were fab!


"Oh, Shenandoah, I long to hear you
Look away, we're bound away"

Corinthians 1:30-31 (KJV)

30 But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:

31 That, according as it is written, He that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 7, 2017)

Acts 16:9

9 Here Paul saw a vision in the night; a certain Macedonian stood by him in entreaty, and said, Come over into Macedonia, and help us.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 12, 2017)

2 Timothy 3:1-5King James Version (KJV)

3 This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come.

2 For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy,

3 Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good,

4 Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God;

5 Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 13, 2017)

"When the commandment came, sin REVIVED (emphasis mine), and I DIED;"  Romans 7:9
[[ AMP:	I was once alive without [knowledge of] the Law; but when the commandment came [and I understood its meaning], sin became alive and I died [since the Law sentenced me to death]. ]]

"the law brings about wrath" Romans 4:15

But God doesn't leave us hanging on to the pits:

"Now if we died with Christ (His death & burial also became OUR death and burial), 
we believe that we shall also live with Him (His resurrection became ours !!)"  Romans 6:8

For you died, and your life is hidden with Christ in God. Colossians 3:3


Good news of the day brought to you by Walter, a.k.a. grace junkie (hmmm, I may have to change my 'handle' )


----------

